# CBT and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

with permission from the UNCBy Charles K. Burnett, Ph.D., Dr.P.H.Associate Clinical ProfessorUNC School of MedicineAlthough it is quite a bit morecomplicated than this, CognitiveBehavioral Therapy (CBT) is just asit sounds: psychological therapy thatfocuses on cognitions (thoughts) andbehaviors. The basic principle of CBTis that what a person believes affectshis or her emotions and behavior. CBT focuseson the inter-relationships between cognitions,actions (behaviors), and feelings (affect) andthe role they play in a personï¿½s symptoms,functioning and quality of life. By focusing onthese three components, changes can be madein how a person thinks, acts and feels about hisor her difficulties.Research studies have shown that CBT isan effective treatment for a wide rangeof psychological illnesses and symptomsincluding panic disorder, depression,generalized anxiety disorder, simple phobias,obsessive-compulsive disorder, social phobia,posttraumatic stress disorder, and agoraphobia.Cognitive behavioral therapy is helpful inhelping couples with relationship problemsincluding some types of sexual dysfunction.CBT also emphasizes stress managementand relaxation techniques, as well as angermanagement skills. Certain medical conditionshave also been shown to benefit from CBT,including migraine and tension headaches,chronic pain, irritable bowel syndrome,hypertension and TMJ.Individual CBT is typically brief (6-20sessions) and highly goal oriented. Therelationship between the individualand the therapist is collaborative inthat they both work together to identifymaladaptive thought and behaviorpatterns and to develop a new setof healthy cognitions and effectivecoping skills. This is accomplished by a varietyof techniques including self-monitoring,questioning, self-disclosure, education, roleplaying, modeling, exposure to feared or avoidedsituations, stress management/relaxationtraining, and homework assignments.CBT employs a number of tools and skills formanaging and changing thoughts, emotions,and behaviors, but the most important aspectof treatment is the relationship between thetherapist and patient. CBT emphasizes anactive and open relationship between therapistand patient.Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is not a curefor functional gastrointestinal disorders, butthe tools and skills developed during therapycan dramatically reduce the stress of copingwith a chronic condition. As stress decreases,symptoms often improve because of thereduced physical activation that can makesymptoms worse. CBT helps to shift functionalGI symptoms to the background, so thatpatients can experience decreased depression,reduced anxiety, and improved quality of life.To find a qualified CBT therapist near you, go towww.academyofct.org, or contact your stateï¿½sPsychological Association and ask for theirreferral service.8 Ask The ExpertAsk The ExpertCognitive Behavioral TherapyCharles K. BurnettCBT employs a number of toolsand skills for managing andchanging thoughts, emotions,and behaviors, but the mostimportant aspect of treatmentis the relationship betweenthe therapist and patient.The UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders always has a number of research studiesunderway for which participants are welcome and needed. For more detailed information regardingthe following studies, please see http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/research_ http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...t_winter_04.pdf


----------

